# Battlefleet Gothic, Mordheim, Necromunda, and Dreadfleet?



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Via Faeit212:



> via The Father Mapple (a reader of Faeit 212 and an attorney)
> Hey Natfka,
> Just some speculation about publicly filed records.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Let it be true, I'd be all over epic and b.f.g like a tramp on chips!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

*crosses fingers* I want battlefleet gothic!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Well there is the mordheim PC game coming out so that one makes sense.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh GW, Dreadfleet taught you nothing, did it?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd be interested in Battlefleet Gothic but I'd bet it's just to stop other people making models (aka: money) off their old games.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldnt be at all surprised if we see any of these games in the near future, hobbit releases will end at christmas, the registration of those marks sits them at about the correct lead time for release next year as gw works about 18 months to 2 years ahead, battlefleet gothic for me would be a great starting point for a re launch of specialist games, people love 40k tie ins, small single sprue blisters in plastic for capital ships and the same for escorts and fighter craft, limited asteroid box in plastic, make it skirmish size and try and pull back some xwing players.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, just safe guarding their IP I'd say. Really can't see the jumping into that particular pool again. 

Stand alone boxes for those systems wouldn't work either. Just too many factions.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> battlefleet gothic for me would be a great starting point for a re launch of specialist games, people love 40k tie ins, small single sprue blisters in plastic for capital ships and the same for escorts and fighter craft, limited asteroid box in plastic, make it skirmish size and try and pull back some xwing players.


Seems fair enough. Almost as if somebody at GWHQ has seen SW: Armada and gone "Whadafuq!?"


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Killing off their Specialist Games in 2013 but then apply for trademarks for the games they killed off and have no intention of re-leasing them in the future.

It makes perfect sense.:good:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I wouldnt be at all surprised if we see any of these games in the near future, hobbit releases will end at christmas, the registration of those marks sits them at about the correct lead time for release next year as gw works about 18 months to 2 years ahead, battlefleet gothic for me would be a great starting point for a re launch of specialist games, people love 40k tie ins, small single sprue blisters in plastic for capital ships and the same for escorts and fighter craft, limited asteroid box in plastic, make it skirmish size and try and pull back some xwing players.


I don't see that happening. Don't get me wrong, I really hope they do re-release BFG, because it's my favourite GW game. The rules are great (for GW), the models have stood the test of time, and the theme/setting is awesome. I just don't see them gambling on something new at the moment given their financial position and all the other stuff they already have on their plate.

Also, X-wing is a completely different game (mechanic and theme-wise) to BFG; it's also much tighter and tactically complex. Firestorm armada and Star Wars Armada are the two games BFG's going to need to compete against. I don't see BFG winning either of those match ups.

I really hope I'm wrong, I'd love to crank out my imperial fleet and shoot down some traitor/xeno scum!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I don't see that happening. Don't get me wrong, I really hope they do re-release BFG, because it's my favourite GW game. The rules are great (for GW), the models have stood the test of time, and the theme/setting is awesome. I just don't see them gambling on something new at the moment given their financial position and all the other stuff they already have on their plate.
> 
> Also, X-wing is a completely different game (mechanic and theme-wise) to BFG; it's also much tighter and tactically complex. Firestorm armada and Star Wars Armada are the two games BFG's going to need to compete against. I don't see BFG winning either of those match ups.
> 
> I really hope I'm wrong, I'd love to crank out my imperial fleet and shoot down some traitor/xeno scum!


Thing is GW have been all about the "not seeing it happen" lately, in the last few months we have had some real blind siders with stormclaw, warhammer nagash end times and space hulk, Whos to say what migjt or might not happen ?

Plus battlefleet G Doesnt need to win as such vs armarda, it just needs to take money from the wallets of loyal GW gamers , it might take some market share from other games but GW has such a massive share of the pie it really just needs to shift units to its own player base to be a success any defectors from other systems would be gravy.

But yeah it could just be protecting IP , interesting to hear though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Killing off their Specialist Games in 2013 but then apply for trademarks for the games they killed off and have no intention of re-leasing them in the future.
> 
> It makes perfect sense.:good:


You've dealt with GW before, right? :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I wouldnt be at all surprised if we see any of these games in the near future, hobbit releases will end at christmas, the registration of those marks sits them at about the correct lead time for release next year as gw works about 18 months to 2 years ahead, battlefleet gothic for me would be a great starting point for a re launch of specialist games, people love 40k tie ins, small single sprue blisters in plastic for capital ships and the same for escorts and fighter craft, limited asteroid box in plastic, make it skirmish size and try and pull back some xwing players.


I have been led to believe there is a long term plan that will begin to bear fruition in time for next xmas - and that specialist games are going to be making a timed return at the arse end of the hobbit


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This comes from things like the people who profited from GW trademarking Space Marines - some people jumped on the bandwagon "games workshop are evil" - but GW having filed the trademark have to be seen to doing what they can to protect the trademark - hence the heavy handed response to avoid losing the lucrative "monopoly" on the name and image.

I'm more convinced that it's simply protecting its past ventures to prevent people capitalising on the gap in the market.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I'm more convinced that it's simply protecting its past ventures to prevent people capitalising on the gap in the market.


Exactly. With the Specialist games gone, other companies will try and fill the void. We saw this recently with that Spanish company trying to rerelease HeroQuest because the GW copyright had lapsed in Spain. It didn't end well for them.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Thing is GW have been all about the "not seeing it happen" lately, in the last few months we have had some real blind siders with stormclaw, warhammer nagash end times and space hulk, Whos to say what might or might not happen ?


That's apples and oranges; space hulk is a reprint of something they know will sell like some kind of hot bakery treat, and Stormclaw and Nagash are for their two core systems. Even if BFG is a one off box set it'll still require a lot of effort/risk, which I don't see them doing. Sorry, I don't mean to poo-poo this hypothesis, because I'm really hoping it's true.



bitsandkits said:


> Plus battlefleet G Doesnt need to win as such vs armarda, it just needs to take money from the wallets of loyal GW gamers , it might take some market share from other games but GW has such a massive share of the pie it really just needs to shift units to its own player base to be a success any defectors from other systems would be gravy.


Do they have such a massive share of the pie? I'm in Australia, so my view is a little skewed, but I'd be interested to know how GW is fairing against the opposition. In my mind the whole point of re-releasing a system like BFG is to try and get sales from people not already in the hobby. If they want sales from their existing customers they're better off just releasing some special edition book or updating the space marine codex, or creating some special event like Nagash and the end times. 

Then again, what do I know about anything? I don't buy GW stuff anymore, I just like reading the news.



bitsandkits said:


> But yeah it could just be protecting IP , interesting to hear though.


Definitely fun to speculate on these things. I'm guessing as others have said it's just for IP reasons, but I'm really hoping I'm wrong, but if I'm not, I'm all prepared for the crushing disappointment.

IMO GW should really be trying to encourage/capitalise on stuff like Mordheim, Necromunda and Kill-team. It'd be a good way for people to enter the hobby without a mortgage, and requires minimal effort/risk on GWs part.


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

bitsandkits said:


> small single sprue blisters in plastic for capital ships and the same for escorts and fighter craft, limited asteroid box in plastic, make it skirmish size and try and pull back some xwing players.


I completely agree. GW sees Xwing as their largest tabletop opposition at the moment so it would make sense for them to want to try and bring people back. It would also serve to bring younger players into the hobby. This would also act as a bridge between Xwing and 40k. I'm excited to see where the hobby is headed!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well here is my tuppence worth.

BFG would struggle to regain any kind of following, due to that Dystopian War has supplanted it and I can tell you that the reports I am getting is that Dystopian War has a larger following than BFG ever had in my local area that contains the entire Hunter/Sydney/Illawarra. In all of my time either as a player or casual observer I in the last 10 years I have only seen 3 BFG games, whilst since the release of Dystopian War I have seen hundreds of games.

If GW did release BFG now it would only be seen as exceptionally desperate attempt to counter Dystopian War and other games such as X-Wing.

I know that Dystopian War and BFG are different only in as much as DW is land based and BFG is space based but it is similar in other ways as it is fleet based.

GW is in a no win situation here, i'll ask anyone here the question.

Which Armies in 40K and WHF have to be scrapped so that GW can afford to re-release these specialist games and to fully support them into the future?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey its pure speculation until we see some WD scans but I say count GW out at your peril, no offence to those down under but your meta and trends are not what GW base its decisions on they base them on what the UK and EU/US buy, which is why they still have a retail chain, BFG could easily be a third game with revenue enough to make it vaible or a relative risk free splash release, as for effort , very little is required, the designs are already established for loads of races and wouldn't require vast effort to move to plastic, plus who wounldnt buy it if it went total plastic? If they can reinvent the undead clown and sell out of him twice at £65 then a space fleet game based on 40k fluff in a box at £75 is a golden egg laying chicken isnt it? Same with bloodbowl , plastic pitch same rules and highly detailed plastic teams and single blister plastic star players you would buy that wouldnt you? Followed by dungeon bowl a little later?
Im moist just imaging it


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Again my tuppence worth.

GW have treated their specialist games with contempt for years, with bugger all support, no updates and then at a whim kill off their games and thus treating those who play their specialist game with equal contempt.

Now they expect that everyone has Ostrich Disease, meaning that during that time these Specialist Gamers have had their collective heads up their arses and have no memory recall.

Killing off their Specialist Games essentially has millions of pounds worth of gaming gear, obsolete.

You can't keep playing the same game with old rules and no possibly of getting updates.

Also I have spoken to some who have invested so much into Dystopian War and X-Wing when BFG bit the dust, they have no intention of ever playing BFG ever again, you see lost customers is lost revenue, and it not just an Australian thing it is world wide.

Again I ask you which WHF/40K armies you wan't squatted to have these Specialist Games brought back?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why can you not keep playing with the old rules? What's preventing you?

Stop being so melodramatic.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> Killing off their Specialist Games essentially has millions of pounds worth of gaming gear, obsolete.


Obsolete? perhaps. but still very playable, and usable



> You can't keep playing the same game with old rules and no possibly of getting updates.


Bullshit, I Know people that still play 2nd edition 40K, and space crusade and make custom rules for things they want to add to their game game.[/QUOTE]

the fact that something is old and does not get anymore updates does not mean its not playable anymore.

-

I personaly give almost all of these specialist games a small chance of returning as well but I do hope, especialy that BFG makes a return


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Could it be possible that GW is looking into more computer games for these games?

say: Battlefleet Gothic for PC? Bloodbowl lives on in the PC, and space hulk has a couple of games even if it personally is "dead"


----------

